# Beaver



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Last night Hunter called me to let me Know He Caught a Beaver---He's the young man I took out last year and to the National convention this year --he helps me out quite often -- He caught his first coyote also a fisher but had to release the fisher cause season isn't open for fisher till mid Dec.---So he told me he'd like to try for a Beaver--I said if you can set this trap I'll give it to you, well he did it and I gave him one of my MB-750's and a couple of 330's---tonight we put him on the Board--Xtra Large 62"------here's a pic-----------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

My Oh My, that is 1 happy looking young trapper, Congrats. Hunter.


----------



## Kiyotes (Aug 18, 2014)

Way to go Skip!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow great deal tell him congrates


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes sir that is one happy kid. And the size of that beaver, its just plain huge. Biggest one I have seen in a very long time.

Congratulations to Hunter and Skip you the man.

Only problem now is Hunter is going to be disapointed with the average size beaver after that one.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

He will be hooked for life now


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats to you 2...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Very cool. Sure would love to have a pair of beaver pants.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you and Hunter Skip. He's got a good teacher


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats to him and you skip

now ive only said this one other time in my life

DAMN THATS A BIG BEAVER


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*wait til tomorrow and a get a pic of the one he caught today--a biggie*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great work guys, very, very nice finish job!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats on a good one , nice job of hide prep as well .


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Pic says it all, awesome stuff and way to go!


----------

